# How much of this can we blame of jeff?



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

well, how much is his fault? i feel like blaming him and im curious at what point it would become irrational.



*
Go NeTs*


----------



## Demiloy (Nov 4, 2005)

Can't blame him for the injures, that's for sure. Since that has been our major reason of failure this season, then you really can't blame him.


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

Well, basicly everything... maybe not. 
Think about the Pacer last year after the fight in Detroit. They only had 8 or 9 players at one point available to play, they only had an aged and unfully recovered Miller as their leader. That year they battled injuries too, JO was sidelined after the shoulder injury. The only difference between the 05-06 Rockets and 04-05 Pacers is that, the Pacers can win game without their superstars. They know when and how to alternate their plays.
The main factor in our team is that we are under JVG who never lets his players do their best things, simply put, no fun for the fans. JVG's coaching is boring, but is more reliable in the playoff to shut down teams like the Suns. Larry Brown is the same coach too, it just happened that the team he had in 03-04 is a great defensive team in nature. Okay, get the focus back in Houston.lol.
The coach should let the team run in freestyle for awhile in order to see the strength of the team and use it on the court, instead of saying " I am the coach, do it my way!"
The roster is good, we dont have anybody who is selfish. We have inside outside combos. We have hustle players. The only people we need now are good shooters. Take last years Heat for example, which I think is the best team, yes, on top of Spurs. The two Jones give lots of outside threats when the ball was kicked out. 
Rockets is not a bad team at all, but the Coach is really not for this team, or the team is not really for the Coach. Note, by changing the coach wont change everyting, and certainly wont promise a better future. Team Chemistry is another big determination too. (I hate trading players for fun, this is not playing video games) Players need to concentrate on the bigger gold as a team, put in 100% night in and night out, in order to build a championship team.


----------



## Gotham2krazy (Nov 22, 2005)

You can't blame Jeff, it's not his fault that Yao's the only one capable of scoring. Nobody steps up


----------



## 23 (Apr 23, 2005)

JVG has a problem. DET has athletes. Long and athletic players. This team has midgets like Wesley


JVG loves scrubs like Ryan Bowen. He praises him while ripping the rest of the team in the media after every game.

He wont play Chuck Hayes at all.

He will sit stro when he's having a good string of plays going for himself

The guy is the worse friend of this team right now.

He wont adjust even a tad bit, and then talks about playing the guys who are giving the team the best chance to win.

Ryan Bowen?

I mean either he knows nothing about winning, or he is a liar.


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

Demiloy said:


> Can't blame him for the injures, that's for sure. Since that has been our major reason of failure this season, then you really can't blame him.


well.. i could. but i wont.


jvg's lack of offensive creativity can make a decent offensive player look like a scrub. there isnt any flow to make our players feel comfortable in system, there isnt a logical substitution pattern as far as i can tell which lets players jell. there isnt any reason incentive to hustle for a guy that complains and doesnt really give minutes based of production.

when you always seem upset with the team, it can help when you have underachieving superstars, it can help when you have a team trying to go from good to great, but this team isnt in those situations and when you have a bunch of guys like hayes, bogans, brunson, and head who are trying to adjust to the league while losing, it makes them depressed and play worse.


this team isnt going any where this year anyways, but the guard play can just be a lack of talent. 



*
Go NeTs*


----------



## WhoRocks (Feb 24, 2005)

I agree with you Pimped Out that most of the blame that falls on Jeff is to do with his coaching at the offensive end. Defensively our problems are due to the fact that most of our individuals are poor man defenders which Jeff can help only so much.

But offensively, we seem to be a team that has resorted to living and dying by the three, which is crazy considering none of the guys (not even T-Mac) hit the outside shot consistently. When Yao catches the ball 12 feet or further away JVG should be sending guys cutting to the basket where they can either get lay-ups or free throws. We know that Yao has the mentality, vision and passing ability to get the ball to these guys consistently, whilst if Yao receives the ball any closer to the basket, chances are he'll be able to put up a high percentage shot himself. I'm not sure why JVG doesn't ever send cutters and if it's because he wants as many people as possible on the three point line so we don't get caught out in transition.


----------



## HayesFan (Feb 16, 2006)

I have to say, watching the games as a newbie to the Rockets franchise that I see a lot of problems with the way he coaches.

One is half court offensive sets... he only has three plays that I can make out. I am sure there are options in those sets, but from what I see, the plays only get through two options. Meaning he isn't coaching patience (yeah I am used to a longer shot clock, but still, they should be able to rotate the ball better than just around the outside for a 3 point shot)

Another is substitution patterns... its random. He looks down his bench and says.. hmmm who should I give a chance today... "Bowen, check in for Bogans" WHAT?? Then he looks on the floor, hmmm we have too many tall players on the court, "Brunson, check in for Head". Then he looks down the bench again... hmmm.... can't play Hayes, he needs inconsistant minutes, "big guy.. yeah you" Mutumbo looks up, "Go give Yao a 2 minute break... no wait.. take Swift out, he just made a drive to the basket, I don't like that" It seriously seems that random. Or maybe the man is a substitution genius I just can't figure it out.

His transition defense issues... Do you know how many times I saw people sprint to the defensive side of the court before the ball was even at the basket last night?? It was freaky weird. One rebounder and everyone else was heading down the court. Wouldn't it make more sense to actually attempt to rebound the ball?? Your point gaurd *or whoever happens to be at the top of the key* is supposed to hold up any quick transition offense. Does he have no faith in his players at all that he wants four guys running down the court before they even know if the ball is in the hoop??

Lastly, is his "method" of getting his players to work harder by always breaking them down. Yes I understand that these are grown men in a profession they shouldn't get upset at being criticized, but.. no make that BUT if I was constantly criticized at work I would chuck it and get a new job. These guys don't have that option, you play where you are traded. So to constantly give the media bad reviews and never compliment a player on his successes is bound to cause confidence issues. I have see Keith Bogans have more turnovers and bad shots in the last two weeks than in all four years as a college player. (that's a slight exaggeration.. but only slight) and I completely believe its because he doesn't think his coach has any confidence in him being on the floor.

There is a line where you have to go, maybe he needs a bunch of cocky players so that he can break them down and it won't bother them. Maybe this team is more a bunch of hard workers who give their all and lose confidence when their coach only recognizes the things they did wrong. Or maybe I am delusional and all the losses are because the players are crap and the coach is a god.

I am doubting that last point, but hey.. I could be wrong its been known to happen occasionally.


----------



## sherwin (Mar 21, 2005)

at this point i wouldnt mind seeing him go for a better replacement, but really, who is there?


----------



## j-rocket (Feb 22, 2006)

we need shooters... yao need 3 good 3 point shooters around him that can play semi good defense.
jeff praises defense and no offesnse...
we play good defense but have a hard time scoring because there is no one that can score out of yao and mcgrady!!!!!

These are example of who could of helped us on both defense and offense this year
jim jackson
mike james
scott padgent
jon barry ( I know he was injured but Idk. if he is still injured right now... he could of helped in some way!!!)

Jeff has surrounded yao with duplicants of ryan bowen.....
I feel bad for YAO!!!!!!


----------



## Pasha The Great (Apr 9, 2005)

he seemed to have offense creativity during the period of post allstar game to tmacs injury. He just needs his star player back. 

Tmac is all the back court we have, he needs help, he needs redick.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

I don't agree with a lot of his coaching decisions, many of which you guys have already mentioned (especially playing Bowen), but he's not the guy to blame for our record. 

Still, I question if this team can ever become a top tier team with him at the helm.


----------



## Demiloy (Nov 4, 2005)

> Still, I question if this team can ever become a top tier team with him at the helm.


Last year we were.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Demiloy said:


> Last year we were.


Were we? 5th in the conference and losing in the first round doesn't really spell top tier team...


----------



## Demiloy (Nov 4, 2005)

Yao Mania said:


> Were we? 5th in the conference and losing in the first round doesn't really spell top tier team...


 We were about one shot or call away from getting to the second round.


----------



## 23 (Apr 23, 2005)

Man look. Try for Doug Collins. This just isnt a JVG team. He fell in love with too many scrubs and old players.

Last years team was an anomaly. It has all the shooters the team needed, but lacked the height and youth.

This team is just awful all the way around.

JVG talks too much about what the players do wrong but never himself...ever.

I find that an issue in itself because the L is passing him by and he doesnt even see it.

I mean Carlisle, Pop, these guys won games without significant starters playing, and or their franchise players, and they still won.

Without Tracy the team is mush,and that says alot about the coaching.

He loves to stick with what he does no matter what happens.

He wont change and it hurts the team, then he blasts the players in the media as if he's the owner.

Im sorry JVG, but you are officially on the watch list. How about getting tracy some other plays besides the ONE screen and roll at the top of the key that the entire League knows.


----------



## jworth (Feb 17, 2006)

JVG probably should go, but I don't know about bringing in Doug Collins. Has he ever done anything positive for a team as a coach? The Bulls and Wizards both underachieved with him as their coach.


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

Bring back Rudy T. LoL


----------



## j-rocket (Feb 22, 2006)

CbobbyB said:


> Bring back Rudy T. LoL




If only he was healthy!!!!


----------



## Pasha The Great (Apr 9, 2005)

it makes me laugh seeing people trying to blame jvg and calling him a bad coach when its obvious this year sucked because of the injuries.. just look at his year withouth injuries... we were what like .570 last year?? thats pretty damn good.


----------



## HayesFan (Feb 16, 2006)

Pasha The Great said:


> it makes me laugh seeing people trying to blame jvg and calling him a bad coach when its obvious this year sucked because of the injuries.. just look at his year withouth injuries... we were what like .570 last year?? thats pretty damn good.


I, personally, don't necessarily think he's a _bad _ coach, I just think he_ could be _a better coach. Of course the injuries were huge... No Yao for half the year and no Tmac for most of the year is bound to cause you problems. But a great coach will find ways around that lack of a "money" player to keep his team balanced and winning... and I can't see that JVG did that.


----------



## Gotham2krazy (Nov 22, 2005)

HayesFan said:


> I, personally, don't necessarily think he's a _bad _ coach, I just think he_ could be _a better coach. Of course the injuries were huge... No Yao for half the year and no Tmac for most of the year is bound to cause you problems. But a great coach will find ways around that lack of a "money" player to keep his team balanced and winning... and I can't see that JVG did that.


agrees, as for the San Antonio not having significant players and what not. They have TD, Ginobili, and Parker, all 3 are all stars. But besides them, San Antonio have a bunch of former all stars too like Finley and Van Exel. The San Antonio guys have way more experience, than compared to ours.


----------

